# Conficker-Übersichtsseite: Aufspüren, Entfernen und aktuelle News



## PCGH_Marco (9. April 2009)

*Conficker-Übersichtsseite: Aufspüren, Entfernen und aktuelle News*

Der Wurm Conficker soll mehre Millionen PCs infiziert und diese bereits zu einem Botnetz zusammengeschaltet haben. Auf dieser Seite bieten wir alle wichtigen Information zu Conficker. Ist der Rechner infiziert, sperrt Conficker unter anderem den Zugang zu Webseiten von Virenscanner-Firmen. Sie umgehen das, indem Sie unter "Start" - "Ausführen" das Kommando "net stop dnscache" eingeben.

*Varianten*
Bisher sind drei Varianten (A, B und C) im Internet aufgetaucht. Wobei von Conficker A nur eine geringe Gefahr ausgeht. Conficker B und vor allem C sind deutlich besser programmiert und verteilen sich per Netzwerk und auch per USB-Datenträger. Inzwischen wurde auch Variante E gesichtet, die offenbar aus Conficker C per Update generiert wird.

*PC auf Conficker prüfen*
Die Kollegen von Heise Security haben einen Schnelltest für Conficker B und C adaptiert. Mit diesem Test kann allerdings nicht Conficker A erkannt werden, dessen Verbreitung allerdings auch gering ist. Rufen Sie diese „Heise Security“-Webseite auf. Wenn nur die Logos der Sicherheitsfirmen nicht angezeigt werden, ist Ihr System mit Conficker B oder C infiziert.

*Tool um Conficker zu Entfernen*
Microsoft Tool zum Entfernen Bösartiger Software 
Symantec Entfernungstool für Downadup (anderer Name für Conficker)   
Eset Desinfektionsroutine
Conficker-Repair-Tools
Tools der Uni Bonn

*News-Meldungen zu Conficker*
Conficker: Nach Fake-Virenscanner kommt Spam-Schleuder
Conficker installiert Fake-Virenscanner
Conficker: Der Wurm lädt nun doch Schadcode nach!
Conficker: 4 Prozent aller PCs infiziert - Testen Sie Ihren PC jetzt! 
Conficker: Deutsche Wissenschaftler bekämpfen den Wurm
Conficker: Wie gefährlich der Wurm wirklich ist und wie Sie sich schützen 
Conficker-Wurm mutiert und zeigt sich vielseitig - Update: Ausbruch zum 1. April erwartet  
Conficker-Wurm greift Bundeswehr-PCs an
Conficker-Wurm mutiert und zeigt sich vielseitig 
Conficker: Microsoft setzt hohes Kopfgeld auf Wurm-Entwickler aus
Conficker-Evolution: Neue Version B++ im Umlauf

*Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware wird diese Info-Seite zu Conficker aktuell halten.*


----------



## S_Fischer (10. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker-Übersichtsseite: Aufspüren, Entfernen und aktuelle News*

Vielen Dank pcgh dafür, echt nett von euch!


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (10. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker-Übersichtsseite: Aufspüren, Entfernen und aktuelle News*

Also, wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, mutiert dieser Conficker sich zu einem Botnetzwerk. Was heißt das jetzt?Soll man sich Backups und wichtige Dateien absichern. Wenn der Conficker den PC befallen hat, hilft dort aber sicher eine OS-Neuaufsetzung oder???
Bis jetzt hat er meinen PC noch nicht befallen...noch nicht!!

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Kenneth (13. April 2009)

*AW: Conficker-Übersichtsseite: Aufspüren, Entfernen und aktuelle News*

Was richtet er Eür mich als privatanwender an wenn man ihn hätte ausser das er halt drauf wäre und teil eines netzwerkes wird. Aber löscht er auch dateien oder bring das system zum absturz?

Ein in Virenscanner vorgaukeln ist für mich jetzt zum glück kein problem darauf rein zu fallen. Was wäre wenn man den kauft und was überweisen muss. Kommt man nicht über die Kontodaten der sache etwas näher? Die gehören hinter gitter. 10Jahre und mehr da es nicht nur mal eben ein streich war sondern gezielt immer wieder varianten nachgeschoben werden.


----------



## winnigorny1 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Conficker-Übersichtsseite: Aufspüren, Entfernen und aktuelle News*

Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, ist dass hier der Aberglaube weiterhin verbreitet wird, man können ein einmal korrumpiertes System wieder säubern. Guckt doch mal zu diesem Thema in die MS-Knowledgebase oder schaut in einschlägige Foren wie Nickles.de!

Das ist der größte Stuss, über den Sich Admins und Sicherheitsexperten schon seit Jahren die Haare raufen. - Ist ja auch so schön bequem, das zu glauben.

Halbwegs "moderne" Schadsoftware lässt sich nicht mehr entfernen, nachdem sie das Sys einmal befallen hat. - Egal was "Klickibunti"-Antiviren-Hersteller uns weismachen wollen!

Das Einzige, was einen PC wieder reinigt, ist der Befehl "format" und eine Neuinstallation. Oder - so vorhanden - ein Zurückspielen eines zweifelsfrei sauberen Image.

Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, dass es Leute gibt, die:

A) Diese Säubereungsmärchen weiterhin verbreiten/glauben (denen haben wir nicht unwesentlich die Verbreitung von Botnetzen und den Bandbreitenschwund im I-Net zu verdanken!)

B) Sich der manchmal stundenlagen Frickelei des "Säuberns" hingeben. - Selbst ein Neuaufsetzen eines OS samt Software-Installation ist häufig viel schneller erledigt. - Geschweige denn das Rückspielen eines Image!!

Hier mal ein netter Vergleich: Eine Jungfrau ist keine Jungfrau mehr, wenn ein Kerl drübergestiegen ist (wenn er denn ein wirklich ein richtiger Mann war). Genauso ist es mit einem System und Viren.....

Ich kann nur raten, dass sich jeder ein fertiges System, das registriert und virenfrei ist, mit N-Lite als Komplettinstallation anlegt. - Das ist die beste Methode. - Ratzfatz zurück-installiert samt Treibern, Software und Einstellungen..... Bastelmethoden, wie das geht, findet man unschwer bei Google....

Oder aber eben ein Image-Programm nutzen.

Das sollte für jeden gesetzlich zur Pflicht gemacht werden, denn einmal befallene Systeme infizieren weitere und "stehlen" dem I-Net Bandbreite - ad infinitum....


----------



## Deardy (11. November 2009)

*AW: Conficker-Übersichtsseite: Aufspüren, Entfernen und aktuelle News*

Conficker los zu werden ist eigentlich nur schwer wenn man in einem Netzwerk ist. Der Wurm kopiert sich über Netzwerke und Datenträger. Man sollte also alle Rechner von Netzwerken lösen, den Wurm entfernen und jegliche Datenträger überprüfen. Auch sollte man aktuelle Patches und Virenscanner verwenden. Seid auch vorsichtig bei Emails, da sich der Wurm auch über Mails verbreitet.


----------

